# Weird Second Toe



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Now, that it is becoming sandal wearing weather, I had someone point out that I had a weird second toe(the one next to the big toe). They went on to explain that in their experience if someone's second toe was longer than their big toe. They were more reactionary individuals than their smaller toed friends. The definition of reactionary in this sense is that they would, get angry express themselves then go right back to being normal as if nothing ever happened. A more forgive and forget philosophy vs. forgive but never forget. I understand this probably has nothing to do with personality or anything that it is probably just a coincidence but I'm curious to see how far this coincidence goes.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

No offence, but the only reason you have a longer second toe is genetic, there's no hidden message or clue to someone's personality from a second toe.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

I know like I said it's probably just coincidence that it started to appear that way, I'm just interested in hearing if you have a "weird toe" and believe forgive and forget, if you don't and believe forgive and never forget or any mix of toe and philosophy.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Count me in as having a Morton's Toe. My second toe is LONGER than any other toe. Strange you bring this up .. I was just looking at my longer toe this weekend.

The intronets is full of myths and stories and people with Morton's Toes:

A long second toe (Morton's toe) shows you have great vision but can be self-opinionated and like to be seen to be in charge. However your gift lies with being able to instill confidence in others.
(Serena's Guide to Divination and Fortune Telling using Podomancy. Divination and Fortune Telling products and services. )

all from the same site below --
"I always thought, when the second toe was longer than the big toe, that it was "Athena's Foot," because her statue shows her second toe to be longer than her big toe. It's a mark of Athen's wisdom."

and...

"It seems a longer second toe is a characterizing trait of the Mediterranean race (ancestral to the British Isles too - hence the 'Celtic theory'). I guess the horse riders of the steppes (Proto-Aryans) did not develop this long second toe because it would inhibit their horse riding skills, that's why the descendants of these horse riders (Slavs and some Germans) don't have this trait."
(Do you have a long second toe?) - interesting to note I was an equestrian for many, many years.

Also from the same site as above -- "Morton's toes are on every race and creed. Yes it's genetic, and no, idiots, it has nothing to do with leadership or intelligence. Go re-read your tea-leaves. A bigger second toe means: Sometimes you gotta buy bigger shoes. Period."

A whole wiki page on Morton's Toe - Morton's toe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

